# Discord



## Leakygas2001 (Feb 14, 2021)

Hey guys, I remember there being a discord for this group which I accidentally left so could some in that group please send the link so I can rejoin.


----------



## Kascade (Nov 1, 2017)

https://discord.gg/JBfqVG2D


----------



## BLACKPINK (Aug 5, 2018)

The link no longer works, could someone please post a new one?


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

discord please


----------



## MindlessGas (3 mo ago)

Join the LG WARD Discord Server! is the leaky gas discord


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

Thanks MindlessGas.


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Yes thanks MindlessGas👍 I really was hoping to find that Discord so I very much appreciate the link


----------

